# Cruze diesel battery problems



## Speedbuff (Mar 24, 2021)

My 2015 cruze got its 3rd battery @130.000kilometers. I got hosed for almost $300.- cfn dollars to replace it. My question is as follows . What are normal operating parameters for the charging system? I wonder about overcharging? The system was working ok and I never monitored the voltage before.I drove it home 30 miles and at highway speed the system voltage was sitting at 14.8 volts. it fluctuated 14.7-14.8v. The cranking speed has always been a little slow in my mind but it always fires up almost immediately. Does the negative battery cable recal apply to the diesel as well? I wondered about high resistance in the cables causing it to charge a little too hard. please let me know what you think thanks in advance


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Speedbuff said:


> My 2015 cruze got its 3rd battery @130.000kilometers. I got hosed for almost $300.- cfn dollars to replace it. My question is as follows . What are normal operating parameters for the charging system? I wonder about overcharging? The system was working ok and I never monitored the voltage before.I drove it home 30 miles and at highway speed the system voltage was sitting at 14.8 volts. it fluctuated 14.7-14.8v. The cranking speed has always been a little slow in my mind but it always fires up almost immediately. Does the negative battery cable recal apply to the diesel as well? I wondered about high resistance in the cables causing it to charge a little too hard. please let me know what you think thanks in advance


The charging voltage is normal. What is the voltage with the engine off and the key on?


Service Bulletin - NHTSA SB-10057574-8899
SB-10089945-2280
*How-To: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit*
Clean the Terminals
Cruze Battery Upgrade Options
Battery Tab
Both positive and negative _battery cables_ at the battery are torqued to *40 in-lbs*
The_ battery plate nuts_ are torqued to *106 in-lbs*
and the b_attery hold down_ arm is torqued to* 80 in-lbs*


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Speedbuff said:


> My 2015 cruze got its 3rd battery @130.000kilometers. I got hosed for almost $300.- cfn dollars to replace it. My question is as follows . What are normal operating parameters for the charging system? I wonder about overcharging? The system was working ok and I never monitored the voltage before.I drove it home 30 miles and at highway speed the system voltage was sitting at 14.8 volts. it fluctuated 14.7-14.8v. The cranking speed has always been a little slow in my mind but it always fires up almost immediately. Does the negative battery cable recal apply to the diesel as well? I wondered about high resistance in the cables causing it to charge a little too hard. please let me know what you think thanks in advance


What kind of battery are you using? These require an AGM battery and we recommend at least 850 CCA. It's not unusual to even go up to 15.2 volts.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

In my experience, these CTD have a charging system that is mapped to achieve optimal fuel efficiency as opposed to an always topped-off battery. They appear to charge mostly on coast down or decelelation. But little when at idle, acceleration or other power application.

Years ago I bought a NOCO G2600 and make a habit of charging my battery once a month. I’m always surprised how much it needs charging.

It is critical that you buy a charger with a program for AGM batteries. I have both CTEK and NOCO chargers with AGM programs. And would suggest that you purchase at least 10 amps - or more if you can afford it. For reference, my 26 amp typically needs two or more hours of charge time on my NorthStar 860 CCA AGM every month.

While the chargers are pricey, they are less expensive than batteries. And can be used well into the future on other vehicles.


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Negative cable issue does apply to the CTD.

The OEM battery in my 2014 got replaced in Jan 2021, date code said I got just over 7 years out of it. Granted I live in the southern US and only see freezing temps a handful of times a year, might have had something to do with that.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> What kind of battery are you using? These require an AGM battery and we recommend at least 850 CCA. It's not unusual to even go up to 15.2 volts.


I've seen as high as 17.2. Granted, it was extreme conditions: 10 below zero, heated seats, defrost, all exterior lights, fan running on max, etc. pulling current at the same time before the car was warmed up.


----------



## Boathook36 (Apr 4, 2021)

Battery cable recall did include diesels. Mine broke and left me stranded. 

I got mine with an AGM from Pep Boys with a 4 year warranty. It was about 2 years old and had been sitting fully discharged to zero for months so I immediately brought it in. No receipt and just the date sticker had a new battery for free. When the cable died and the battery discharged I was 2 hours from home so I ubered over to the nearest Pep Boys for free testing. During the test it got rapid charged and I got the new cables so I was able to fix and head home. During testing it showed decreased performance after the rapid charging and I ended up with a second free battery and another new date sticker good for another 4 years. Boo. yah.

I previously bought all my batteries from Autozone and they prorate with age and require a receipt or a lookup off my number. This experience has me switching to Pep Boys from now on.


----------



## Boathook36 (Apr 4, 2021)

To evaluate your battery cables gently twist them side to side about an inch or two from the crimp. The insulation can cover loose or heavily degraded wires but it'll feel loose if its bad. This picture was taken when mine went bad. 

You should check the ratchet pulley on your alternator. It should immediately lock in one direction and release in the other. My first "new" reman felt loose and delayed and gave me pause. I would have put a solid pulley on if it wasnt for the whole lifetime warranty thing. It was noisy and surged and spiked in charging levels. It died after 1,400 miles. The second one was tight and isn't noisy or surging. It does change voltage levels as you drive but it should stay within 13.0V and 14.9V and not make sudden changes.


----------

